# My costume 2012



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't know if this is the spot but will I've it a try, this is my favorite character that I used at my friends Haunt as a story teller through the woods!




 and


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicely Wicked!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love it. Any type of pumpkin creature gets my vote.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look great but I suspect your pumpkin character is a cannibal


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I Love it! My theme is pumpkins this year, so you would fit right in in my yard.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That was great!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That costume is great, I love the moving mouth and the hands are wicked, I can imagine running away just so they couldn't touch me....very creepy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

A great character. Love the pumpkin guts. I'd be screaming like Ned Flanders.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, that's a cool character. There is just something so wickedly cool about a pumpkin. The true symbol of Halloween!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

The top lip movement is really cool


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome!


----------

